# واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

انت ليه مش بتمسك ايدى و احنا مع بعض 

الرد فى اول مرة يخرجو مع بعض بدون ارتباط من الولد بيكون

- لأ بلاش...افرضي حد من قرايبك شافنا؟ والا حد من أصحاب أخوكي في الكليه؟ 
ان شاء الله يا حبيبتي بكره نتخطب امسك إيديكي ادام الدنيا كلها.


و بعد فترة 

أنت ليه مش بتمسك إيدي وإحنا ماشيين في الشارع؟

رد الولد بعد مايتحطبو
- علشان مش عاوز حد يفتكر إننا علشان اتخطبنا هنصيع بقى ونعيش 
حياتنا...وبعدين بصراحة كده أنا مستحرم...إن شاء الله بكره نتجوز وامسك إيدك وإنتي مراتي 
حبيبتي في الحلال.



و بعدها بكام سنة 

أنت ليه مش بتمسك إيدي وإحنا ماشيين في الشارع؟
رد الراجل بعد مايتجوز

يا حبيبتي إحنا مش مراهقين بقى هنمسك إيد بعض في الشارع وكده...إحنا اتنين 
متجوزين ومحترمين وعندنا بيت نعمل فيه اللي عاوزين نعمله.



و بعدها بشوية 

أنت ليه مش بتمسك إيدي وإحنا ماشيين في الشارع؟

رد الرجل بعد مايخلف
- يعني امسك إيدك والا امسك إيد البنت والا اشيل الأكياس دي كلها؟


و بعدها بسنين 

أنت ليه مش بتمسك إيدي وإحنا ماشيين في الشارع؟
رد الرجل عند زواج ابنتة

إيدك إيه بس اللي هامسكها دلوقتي! إنتي عاوزه جوز بنتك يشوفنا يقول خلاص كبرنا وخرفنا؟​


----------



## أرض السلام (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

جميل قوي قوي 
وشكرا على مواضيعك الحلوة
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

شكرااااااااا ليك يا ارض السلام​


----------



## sunny man (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

موضوع جميل. شكرا


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع جميل. شكرا





شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

*يا كاندي يا حبيبتي ليه يا بنتي تحبطي الناس *
*وتعرفيهم الحقيقه المره*
*وهو من امتي الراجل بيطيق الست*
*ميرسي لموضوعك الجميل يا قمر*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

موضوع جميل منك يا كاندى شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## lousa188114 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

لمهم يا كاندي يعني ماتت الست وجوزها كان لسة مامسكش ايديها 
انا زعلانة ان بعد العمر دة كله ولسة مامسكش ايديها يلا معلش تتعوض في بنتها بقي 
شكرا يا كاندي بس مقولتناش هو اللي اتجوز بنتها باردوا نفس الحكاية 
موضوع لذيذ​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



mero_engel قال:


> *يا كاندي يا حبيبتي ليه يا بنتي تحبطي الناس *
> *وتعرفيهم الحقيقه المره*
> *وهو من امتي الراجل بيطيق الست*
> *ميرسي لموضوعك الجميل يا قمر*​




حرام عليكى يا ميرو

دول قله 

الراجل لما مش بيطيق الست بيتجوزها ليه​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع جميل منك يا كاندى شكرا لتعبك​



ميرسى شكرا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



lousa188114 قال:


> لمهم يا كاندي يعني ماتت الست وجوزها كان لسة مامسكش ايديها
> انا زعلانة ان بعد العمر دة كله ولسة مامسكش ايديها يلا معلش تتعوض في بنتها بقي
> شكرا يا كاندي بس مقولتناش هو اللي اتجوز بنتها باردوا نفس الحكاية
> موضوع لذيذ​



ههههههههههههه

اكفى القدره على فمها​


----------



## أرزنا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا على الموضوع المهضوم


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع المهضوم



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

*لو مسك ايديها ممكن تصوت وتلم عليها الناس وتقول قال ايه بيعدينى الشارع **موضوع جميل وكمان كوميدى*​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع حلو وظريف فكرنى بموضوع بأذن اللة انزلة
بس انا مش معاكى كاندى
فى حكاية عدم ماسكة للايد قبل الزواج 
لان عهد الشاب القفل انتهى من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان
ولكن بعد الزواج بفترة احتمال كبير ما يمسكش ايدها
وتلاقية ماشى قدامها ب 100متر
ودمتى بود​


----------



## eman88 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

هههههههههههههه يا حرام علية ديما بفشلها وبفنسها الل هيسامحو ما افشلو هههههههههه
ما تزعلي حبيبتي بكرة بجبلك احلى شب يمسك ايدك ما تبكي هذا ما بفهم


----------



## evatawdrous (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

kteeeeeeeeeeeer:66::66:  shokran


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



مينا 188 قال:


> *لو مسك ايديها ممكن تصوت وتلم عليها الناس وتقول قال ايه بيعدينى الشارع **موضوع جميل وكمان كوميدى*​



هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااا يا مينا

خد بالك بقى​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع حلو وظريف فكرنى بموضوع بأذن اللة انزلة
> بس انا مش معاكى كاندى
> فى حكاية عدم ماسكة للايد قبل الزواج
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه

ليه يا وليمبعد الجواز مش يمسكها

خلاص زهق يعنى​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



eman88 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا حرام علية ديما بفشلها وبفنسها الل هيسامحو ما افشلو هههههههههه
> ما تزعلي حبيبتي بكرة بجبلك احلى شب يمسك ايدك ما تبكي هذا ما بفهم



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



evatawdrous قال:


> kteeeeeeeeeeeer:66::66:  shokran



ايه هو اللى كتير

شكرا ليك​


----------



## solevya (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

_هههههههههههههههههههههه حلو اوى كندى لي زمن الشباب دول انتهى خلاص دلوقت مسك الايد والتسبيل بقت موضة ممكن بعد الجواز ده يحصل
شكرا لتعب محبتك ربنا يعوضك
اختك سوليفيا_


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ليه يا وليمبعد الجواز مش يمسكها
> 
> خلاص زهق يعنى​


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كاندى
انا قلت احتمال والاكثر احتمالا انة حا يمسك 
أيدها عشان ما تزوغش وتبعزق القرشنات
وبعدين يا ستى الرحمة حلوة دة السجين بياخد
فسحة او افراج بعد نص المدة حسن سير وسلوك
ولا هى لزقة امريكانى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



وليم تل قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كاندى
> انا قلت احتمال والاكثر احتمالا انة حا يمسك
> أيدها عشان ما تزوغش وتبعزق القرشنات
> وبعدين يا ستى الرحمة حلوة دة السجين بياخد
> ...



كلام كبير يا وليم

خايف على القرشنات

ولا عايز افراج

ايه الحب ده كله

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كلام كبير يا وليم
> 
> خايف على القرشنات
> 
> ...


شفتى كاندى لقطيها لوحدك
هو دة الحب الحقيقى
على رأى محمد فؤاد
هههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



وليم تل قال:


> شفتى كاندى لقطيها لوحدك
> هو دة الحب الحقيقى
> على رأى محمد فؤاد
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مودتى​



طيب قولى الاول  لو انت متجوز

قول نخليها تجى تشوف الكلام ده

وتقول ظلموه

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

هاها
دي دعابه لذيذة
بس اساسا ان الولد يفترض انه ميستحيش و مش بيهمه حد
فحيمسك ايديها حيمسك ايديها حتي لو مش بينهم حاجه


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> هاها
> دي دعابه لذيذة
> بس اساسا ان الولد يفترض انه ميستحيش و مش بيهمه حد
> فحيمسك ايديها حيمسك ايديها حتي لو مش بينهم حاجه



ده بالعافيه يعنى​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
ونبى حد يمسك ايدى انا​*


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> طيب قولى الاول  لو انت متجوز
> 
> قول نخليها تجى تشوف الكلام ده
> 
> ...


بالعكس كاندى
حا تقول اهواة وعمرى ما انساة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ونبى حد يمسك ايدى انا​*



بكره تخطب  وتلاقى اللى

تمسك ايدك متستعجلش

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



وليم تل قال:


> بالعكس كاندى
> حا تقول اهواة وعمرى ما انساة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اعتقد يا وليم لو قرت الكلام ده 

هتغير رأيها

وتقول اشكى لمين

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اعتقد يا وليم لو قرت الكلام ده
> 
> هتغير رأيها
> 
> ...


بالعكس كاندى
حا تقول مش حا تنازل عنك ابدا مهما يكون
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

*انا اعرف يا اختى ستات عقلها فاضى ​*


----------



## فونتالولو (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع حلو اوي يا ماما كاندي  بس هو فيه كده هي الي بتطلب منه ولا ايه اكيد هو بيطلب بس هي كل العمر ده مؤدبه وهي الي مش عوزه صح هههههههههههههههههههههههه واكيد بنتها طلعلها مهو حوط القدره  علي فمها تطلع البنت لمامتها


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



وليم تل قال:


> بالعكس كاندى
> حا تقول مش حا تنازل عنك ابدا مهما يكون
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​




ياريت تخليها تقرا الكلام الاول 

بس بشرط تقولنا النتيجه

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا اعرف يا اختى ستات عقلها فاضى ​*



هههههههههههههههه

مش عارفه  يا نجى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ياريت تخليها تقرا الكلام الاول
> 
> بس بشرط تقولنا النتيجه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​


واضح كاندى
واللة اعلم انك بتحاولى تهدى النفوس
على كل بتقول مش عايزة غيرك انت
وابعد يا شيطان ابعد يا شيطان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي يا ماما كاندي  بس هو فيه كده هي الي بتطلب منه ولا ايه اكيد هو بيطلب بس هي كل العمر ده مؤدبه وهي الي مش عوزه صح هههههههههههههههههههههههه واكيد بنتها طلعلها مهو حوط القدره  علي فمها تطلع البنت لمامتها



هههههههههههههههههههههه

اصلها بتتكسف  فوزيه 7 سنين 

وكان عايز يعديها​


----------



## soheir (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

اللة علي مواضيعك الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sony_33 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

موضوع جميل وهذا هو حال الرجل قبل وبعد الزواج اعتراف من رجل


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



soheir قال:


> اللة علي مواضيعك الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



sony_33 قال:


> موضوع جميل وهذا هو حال الرجل قبل وبعد الزواج اعتراف من رجل



هههههههه

بس اكيد فى رجاله غير كده 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## emy (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*

_ههههههههههههههه_
_بجد الرجاله دول وجع دماغ _
_مرسى يا كاندى اوى _​


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه_
> _بجد الرجاله دول وجع دماغ _
> _مرسى يا كاندى اوى _​




بس فى راجاله كويسين برضه

هههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> انت ليه مش بتمسك ايدى و احنا مع بعض
> 
> الرد فى اول مرة يخرجو مع بعض بدون ارتباط من الولد بيكون
> 
> ...




*موضوع جميل

لكن على فكره الراجل ده متعب جدااا  ربنا يسامحه 

شكرااا ليكى سلام يسوع
*


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> 
> لكن على فكره الراجل ده متعب جدااا  ربنا يسامحه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه

انت معاهم ولا عليهم

ارسى على حال​


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أغسطس 2008)

دى  اكيد  رجل مجنون

الزاهر  عندو  ارتباك 
هههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: واحدة نفسها حبيبها يمسك ايدها*



amjad-ri قال:


> دى  اكيد  رجل مجنون
> 
> الزاهر  عندو  ارتباك
> هههههههه
> ...



الحمدلله اللى بيرد راجل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

